# Illinois Crossbow Season is Coming



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like it's coming to Illinois.

http://www.outdoornews.com/June-2012/Crossbow-hunting-approved-in-Illinois/


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Illinois will be the same way in a few years. They are just easing into it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

BondCoCoyote said:


> Illinois will be the same way in a few years. They are just easing into it.


 Mmmm... Illinois has been easing it to the hunting community for years LOLOL


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Mmmm... Illinois has been easing it to the hunting community for years LOLOL


See, everybody still confuses Chicago with Illinois!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

BondCoCoyote said:


> See, everybody still confuses Chicago with Illinois!


Illinois is still one of the top whitetail producing states in the Country. Pike county is tops in that State. For me, bow hunting whitetails would be a toss up between south central Iowa and Pike county Illinois.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

220swift said:


> Illinois is still one of the top whitetail producing states in the Country. Pike county is tops in that State. For me, bow hunting whitetails would be a toss up between south central Iowa and Pike county Illinois.


I agree, I got the opportunity to hunt Pike County about 15 years ago. It was on private ground and to look at it you wouldn't think there would be a lot of deer because it was just tree lines and scrub brush, at least where we were hunting. It was even kinda tough to find a straight enough tree to climb with a climber. I didn't get to take a deer while up there but seen some nice ones.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a friend who goes every year to Pike county to hunt ducks and deer. He's killed a couple of massive bucks. He said the ones he passed on were brutes compared to what we have. Hunting is top notch from everything I've heard and seen. While many people probably won't be happy it may contribute to bringing in new hunters which is a positive thing no matter what.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> yep more hunters seeking to hunt a finite amount of land.......land that then will be leased to the highest bidder(s). Don't get me wrong, I think that deer hunters from states with no whitetails or low quality/quantity of whitetail should all flock to the pike county area and avoid states like Ohio........really I do.


yea that's funny. NOT.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> wasn't meant to be funny......that's exactly what will happen if that area gets overrun by hunters.


 Dont worry with a 410$ license fee , + 5 dollar habitat stamp, AND the Hunting Club charge of lets say 2000$--plus the possibility of a TROPHY fee, and the cost of driving/flying there---it keeps the likes of me from EVER stooping to the dollar at my expense for someones gain---isnt going to happen in this lifetime---even if I could afford it. Just sayin.....


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I think that trade a hunt is the answer. If guys would pursue this idea in a serious manner many of us could benefit. Almost all of us have a spare room in our home that could accomodate another hunter for a few days. It may not be the Ritz, but hey we are hunters.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Dont worry with a 410$ license fee , + 5 dollar habitat stamp, AND the Hunting Club charge of lets say 2000$--plus the possibility of a TROPHY fee, and the cost of driving/flying there---it keeps the likes of me from EVER stooping to the dollar at my expense for someones gain---isnt going to happen in this lifetime---even if I could afford it. Just sayin.....


Don't worry, the $410 license fee don't bother them because quite a few people buy the $25 antlerless only tag and if a big buck comes along they shoot it. Some get caught because you read and hear about that but I would bet a lot don't get caught.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

SG, unfortunately in some aspects you're right. In other ways we're losing our older folks due to injuries and such. They're the ones who can't pull back their bow and have given up. If we all became selfish about hunting and not wanting any new recruits coming in, where would we really be ? I've opened my doors to guys wanting to get their kids involved in hunting who can't afford to take them to leases and want somewhere safe to teach their kids. While we have way too many hunters in my block there are still some monster bucks that roam here. Had one that will be 140 plus inches on my food plot last night that will probably won't be here come fall but with a ton of hunters around it still goes to show there are plenty of deer. Turning away new hunters is not the way I want to be.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL I'm used to talking to myself and yes, I answer myself back......


----------

